# Banquet Pot Pie's



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 3, 2008)

I Love 'em... Yummy...


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Sep 3, 2008)

I do, too.


----------



## smhbbag (Sep 3, 2008)

Now those are mighty fine.

However, I do actually prefer the local store brand. 45 cents each! It makes me wonder what actually goes in them, but I'm not going to ask too many questions. Same policy as hot dogs and sausage. 

If these things could be prepared (correctly) in less than 30 minutes, I'd be a dead man. My saving grace is that usually I'm not that patient.


----------



## Athaleyah (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't wait the 35 minutes to bake them even though they are better that way. Usually when I eat one I'm hungry and don't want to wait so I microwave them. They aren't bad microwaved. But that certainly isn't the way for purists, I'm sure.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 3, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I Love 'em... Yummy...



Now Mr. Glaser, that's just not right - you're not to stumble a brother! Uff da, that sounds good...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 3, 2008)

I repent dear brother....

mmmmmmm..... Had to have another one...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah...


----------



## Grymir (Sep 3, 2008)

Bake one in the oven, place it on top of a pile of mashed potatoes, and you have a great family friendly meal!!!! yummy


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 3, 2008)

You guys are awful. I'm having to watch the sodium, and you float these salt beasts before me. Tsk Tsk.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 4, 2008)

Athaleyah said:


> I don't wait the 35 minutes to bake them even though they are better that way. Usually when I eat one I'm hungry and don't want to wait so I microwave them. They aren't bad microwaved. But that certainly isn't the way for purists, I'm sure.



6 minutes in the microwave. A fast, reasonably tasty lunch and I'm on my way back to work.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 4, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Bake one in the oven, place it on top of a pile of mashed potatoes, and you have a great family friendly meal!!!! yummy



And it covers the 4 major food groups: bread, potatoes, "gravy", and sodium. Yum, yum.


----------



## Grymir (Sep 4, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > Bake one in the oven, place it on top of a pile of mashed potatoes, and you have a great family friendly meal!!!! yummy
> ...



Oh you know it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 4, 2008)

They're one way to get a few veggies into my little guys!


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 4, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I Love 'em... Yummy...
> ...



Uff Da is right! My favorite are the store brand beef pot pies covered in pepper. And yes, I do add salt after prep! Micronuke 'em for five minutes - pure nutrition I tell you what.


----------



## Theogenes (Sep 4, 2008)

Once I had a Marie Callendar's pot pie there was no going back to Banquet! 

http://www.madewithloveandcare.com/meals/pot_pies.jsp


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 4, 2008)

Aw man, Maria Callendar's is a heart attack on a plate! I'd rather eat something healthy, like a cream-filled donut


----------



## Quickened (Sep 4, 2008)

I've never been successful microwaving one of these. I used to wind up with cold spots.

That said I like pot pies but there needs to be more variety. I was thinking of making my own. That way i could use whatever filler i wanted. Lamb, duck, venison, etc!


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 4, 2008)

jwithnell said:


> Aw man, Maria Callendar's is a heart attack on a plate! I'd rather eat something healthy, like a cream-filled donut



Or like at the Minnesota State Fair. Choose: 
Deep Fried Battered Cheese Curds

or...

Chocolate Covered Deep-Fried Thick Slab Bacon on a stick.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Sep 4, 2008)

Theogenes said:


> Once I had a Marie Callendar's pot pie there was no going back to Banquet!
> 
> Marie Callender's - Pot Pies



Ditto. Flakey crust (top and bottom) and some real flavor. Work great in a microwave; just left them rest for a few minutes after cooking.


----------

